# Death Note



## Ailith (May 4, 2012)

Ever since I finished the tv series, I’ve had a huge Death Note shaped hole in my heart. 

Any recommendations for a similar series? I’m reading the manga now, but when I’m done with that I know I’ll be in serious withdrawal.


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 10, 2012)

How exactly do you want it to be similar? I'm currently watching _Kaiji_, which has similar mind games, but it doesn't have the same sense of clashing moralities.

(I've never actually watched Death Note, since I've already been spoiled on all the deaths. I've just read a lot of the analysis of it.)


----------



## Philip Overby (May 11, 2012)

Death Note seems pretty unique as far as anime/manga go.  Bleach toys with the idea of shinagami as well, but seems more action based.  If I can dig anything up, I'll let you know.


----------



## Ailith (May 11, 2012)

Feo Takahari said:


> How exactly do you want it to be similar? I'm currently watching _Kaiji_, which has similar mind games, but it doesn't have the same sense of clashing moralities.
> 
> (I've never actually watched Death Note, since I've already been spoiled on all the deaths. I've just read a lot of the analysis of it.)


Here’s what I really liked about Death Note:
1. The mind games and fairly involved plot
2. The serious tone balanced with a little comic relief (rather than the other way around)
3. The fact that the series ends when the story ends and isn’t dragged out over more seasons
4. L
5. The awesome soundtrack (excepting the second opening credits song... that was pretty much the worst)
6. The long series-wide story arc as opposed to an episodic story arc
7. The suspense! I get really suckered into suspenseful shows (24 anyone?)

So if you know a show that sounds similar, I would be happy to hear about it!


----------



## Ailith (May 11, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Death Note seems pretty unique as far as anime/manga go.  Bleach toys with the idea of shinagami as well, but seems more action based.  If I can dig anything up, I'll let you know.


Thanks! I'd be happy to know if you come across anything. I've seen a little Bleach, maybe I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Endymion (May 21, 2012)

CODE GEASS. It is awesome and has a similar style. Every Death note fan should like this. 
Although it is more scifi than a detective story. But I am sure you'll like it.


----------



## Ailith (May 22, 2012)

Endymion said:


> CODE GEASS. It is awesome and has a similar style. Every Death note fan should like this.
> Although it is more scifi than a detective story. But I am sure you'll like it.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll check it out.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 6, 2012)

So, Ailith, did you like it?


----------



## Ailith (Jun 7, 2012)

Endymion said:


> So, Ailith, did you like it?


I've only seen a few episodes (you know, end of the school year and all), but I like it so far  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

